# Favorite Classical Music Blogs and Critics?



## moore (Nov 28, 2012)

I've found that reading about music really enhances my enjoyment of it, even if I know I'll probably never listen to a piece again. In fact, I can credit Michael Steinberg for turning me from a casual listener to a serious lover of classical music. And like everyone else, I love the thrill of discovering new (new to me) works.

I'd love to hear from other users who are their favorite music critics/commentators as well as their favorite bloggers or websites. I'm also curious if anyone knows of "listener's guide" type resources across the web.

Even specific RSS feeds are welcome.

To get us started, here are Andras Schiff's wonderful lectures on the Beethoven Sonatas.


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

Many years ago I read Tony Duggan's (RIP) "The Mahler Symphonies: A Synoptic Survey" on MusicWeb-International.

He later revised them in 2006/2007 and I always enjoyed hearing what he had to say about many Mahler Recordings. On the whole, he and I were very like minded on many of our preferences for Mahler and many of his top picks are still my own.


----------



## moore (Nov 28, 2012)

realdealblues said:


> Many years ago I read Tony Duggan's (RIP) "The Mahler Symphonies: A Synoptic Survey" on MusicWeb-International.


Neat resource! Mahler is a great example of someone I need a little help listening to. I'll be sure to bookmark that one, thanks for sharing.


----------

